# Do you guys really wear chaps?



## zemmo (Dec 18, 2006)

I've been cutting a lot by myself, and broke down and ordered a pair. I don't think I've ever actually seen anyone using them, either in Alaska or NM. On the other hand, I did once have to take a friend to the clinic, after he cut his leg wandering around in his yard with a saw that kept turning the chain at idle. Them cowboys are gonna make fun of me something fierce, I reckon...


----------



## fixitguy75 (Dec 18, 2006)

You Bet! Chaps are a real good idea. It only takes one small mishap and you will never think twice about it. Good luck and be careful.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 18, 2006)

ALWAYS when cutting alone, hardley ever with company


----------



## begleytree (Dec 18, 2006)

As a general rule I don't wear them, but sometimes I get this odd feeling that I've learned to trust and I'll wear them then.
-Ralph


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 18, 2006)

99% if the time and I only have to look at the holes in mine to know why I'm wearing them.
Phil


----------



## Gologit (Dec 18, 2006)

Its better that they make fun of you for wearing chaps than making fun of you because of your chainsaw-induced limp. I always wear mine. Sometimes they're a PITA but I have a couple of pretty good scars on the left chap about midway between the knee and the belt.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, y'all. That's about what I figured. I got some Woodsman Pro models. Are they monstrously hot? I'm cutting in 40's to 70's down here, even in the winter.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 18, 2006)

ALWAYS, i wear FULL Personel Protective gear, even if i'm just trimming limbs. Full wrap Kevlar & Cordura logging pants, Helmet with muffs and mesh shield, leather gloves with kevlar backs, and steel toe chainsaw boots. 

some say its copmplete overkill, but you wont see me in the ER. 

it ONLY takes a microsecond to forever be injured or scarred or worse.


----------



## tawilson (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes. I am no longer young and indestructible. Now I just want to hang onto what I got.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 18, 2006)

ditto srt, i've had chains come off when limbing and swing between my legs catching my inner thigh, i think the logging pants were worth it


----------



## buckwheat (Dec 18, 2006)

Chaps and a helmet with muffs and a facescreen. If there is any snickering, it usually stops when I pull out the cant hook, wedges, and modded saws; and start cutting twice as fast as anybody else with half the effort.

Further, when people want a tree cleared out, they call me first.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 18, 2006)

:yoyo: any snickering or comments i get stops when i pull out my Pickaroon..... http://www.leevalley.com/images/item/woodworking/logbuild/65u0620s2.jpg


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 18, 2006)

Full gear is the only way to go! I've had alot of stuff bounce off my faceshield that wolud have done considerable damage. I tend to cut in alot of small brush and pricklyash and its easy to trip when limbing. If the guys think you're a sissy for wearing chaps tell them they work real good in the bedroom too!:censored:


----------



## zemmo (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback. But, are they hot?


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 18, 2006)

srt, what the heck do you use that for?


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 18, 2006)

my wife thinks they're HOT!


----------



## begleytree (Dec 18, 2006)

grandpatractor said:


> my wife thinks they're HOT!



Grandpa, you are supposed to wear pants under them  
-Ralph


----------



## asb151 (Dec 18, 2006)

zemmo said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. But, are they hot?



I wear Husqvarna pants in the winter and SwedePro chaps in the summer. Yes, the chaps are hot but I find it tolerable.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 18, 2006)

woodfarmer said:


> srt, what the heck do you use that for?



to save my back...i move rounds with it from a standing position, NO bending down or over to pick up firewood. Very useful for unloading the truck, one pickaroon in each hand, stab and chuck the chunks of wood. very fast once you get in a rythm.

:rockn:

chekc the PEAVEY, CANTHOOK thread in CHAINSAW forum, some pics of one in use there...


----------



## fixitguy75 (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL! Excellent response begley. I'm lmao!!! That was one visual i could have done without though!


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 18, 2006)

zemmo said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. But, are they hot?




Yes!


----------



## fixitguy75 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey red, What part of Kansas are you in? I've got lot's of family up there around Emporia/ Council Grove area.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 18, 2006)

fixitguy75 said:


> Hey red, What part of Kansas are you in? I've got lot's of family up there around Emporia/ Council Grove area.




Just outside of Wichita, they are a bit north of me.
Andy


----------



## 046 (Dec 19, 2006)

always wear full protective gear! 

unless I have a brain fart and catch myself cutting without gear on. I'll stop immediately and put my chaps, etc on.


----------



## clearance (Dec 19, 2006)

You will not really understand untill you see blood and meat all over, you'll know you have a sharp chain if there are strips of skin like 4" long hanging down from the wound. The nurse will snip them off at the hospital with scissors, then she will pull the meat back together with forceps so the doc can stitch the two sides back together. More fun than you can imagine, been there, do you need a picture as well?


----------



## zemmo (Dec 19, 2006)

No picture necessary, I have a good imagination. That's why I ordered the chaps to begin with. I'm curious how one cuts oneself on the leg with a saw, though, it kinda doesn't seem like something that's very likely to happen. And of course it doesn't happen very often, or there'd be groups like MASC (mothers against sick chainsawing). But I know it COULD happen, I ride motorcycles too, and nearly always wear my helmet and Aerostich. Like I say, I have a good imagination, and in the case of motorcycles, also have the memory of sliding along on my face, inside my full-face helmet, and not feeling a thing. W/o a helmet, I wouldn't have a nose...


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 19, 2006)

zemmo: would you like me to send you the pics of my jeans with the saw marks across them? It's not only possible, but very easy!!!!

I SHOULD wear them all the time, I WILL NOT insult anyone that does!!! It is a good practice, I am old and set in my ways, and need to change that!!! DON'T TEMPT IT!!!! Learn young and get in the habit!!! Don't be an old fool like me!!!
Andy


Edit: How about pics of my old mans boots with the saw marks across the tops of them? He never did cut his foot, but I don't know how!!!
LISTEN to Clearance!!!!!!!


----------



## zemmo (Dec 19, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> zemmo: would you like me to send you the pics of my jeans with the saw marks across them? It's not only possible, but very easy!!!!
> 
> I SHOULD wear them all the time, I WILL NOT insult anyone that does!!! It is a good practice, I am old and set in my ways, and need to change that!!! DON'T TEMPT IT!!!! Learn young and get in the habit!!! Don't be an old fool like me!!!
> Andy




I'd like to know how you did it! I'm afraid I'm already plenty old, if I was still a kid I wouldn't use chaps, and would ride motorcycles in cut-offs and t-shirts. It's just that I can envision all SORTS of ways to screw up with a saw, but none of them put the cutters in my leg (maybe my foot).


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 19, 2006)

Limbing a tree for droping, or even bucking, hold the saw to the right of you're body, tilt it on side, and put the bar towards you're left leg before the chain stops, no throttle thank God!!! It's so easy to swing the saw and get a leg its almost funny!!! I have done that bonehead move twice now!! Sounds harder than it is, just envision getting the saw out of the way quickly, so you're help can grab a log or roll the tree for you.
Andy


----------



## woodcutter 5429 (Dec 19, 2006)

always! i went thruogh a chainsaw safety course and some of HUMAN (not saw) mishaps are downright gruesome. as far as them bein hot....I don't think they are anything special in that department but the ladies seem to like them. well worth the money......period.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 19, 2006)

That makes perfect sense. Kinda the same sort of deal that got my buddy, (throttle closed, inattention open). How about a WFO throttle leg injury, anyone know of any of those, and their mechanics?


----------



## Patrick62 (Dec 19, 2006)

*hookeroon*



SRT-Tech said:


> to save my back...i move rounds with it from a standing position, NO bending down or over to pick up firewood. Very useful for unloading the truck, one pickaroon in each hand, stab and chuck the chunks of wood. very fast once you get in a rythm.
> 
> :rockn:
> 
> chekc the PEAVEY, CANTHOOK thread in CHAINSAW forum, some pics of one in use there...



I use the hooks as well. Works best in pairs. Keeps ya balanced!

As for the chaps, chaps. I have some saw pants. Excellent protection, but also quite warm in summer. I don't always wear them. I fell a few feet, and saw was still winding down (uh oh). OOPS!

Just like that, in a second or so, I had a nice gash on the left knee.
It is amazing how far you can cut into your leg and not get anthing vital.
I have a nice scar for a reminder.

-Pat


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 19, 2006)

chainsaw injury, including a very detailed closeup of the chainsaw pant fibers & Kevlar pad. Leg would have been completely SEVEREDhad the chainsaw pants not been worn. 

WARNING: gruesome image, large file 

http://www.ghettomedic.com/forum/photopost/data/503/100_4656.JPG

facial injury: (kickback)
http://www.osh.govt.nz/news/press/2006/chainsaw-kickback.jpg

Link to some stats:

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE186

QOUTE: "More than 40,000 people are injured by chain saws each year.

The two most common places for injuries are the front left thigh and the back of the left hand.

A chain saw chain can move up to 68 miles per hour.

When a chain saw is at full speed, more than 600 teeth pass a given point per second.

A muffler on a chain saw can reach as much as 900 degrees F.

One in 5 chain saw injuries are from kickback."

Unqoute


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes, and helmet and steel toe boots and gloves. Your buddies will look at you funny but will get used to it. Yes, the chaps are hot temperature wise but it's better than having nurses take pics of your leg and them end up in chap threads. I wear all of my gear 98% of the time and I'm just a weekend warrior firewood cutter.

Ian


----------



## B-Edwards (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes they can be a little warm but thats nice when its cold out. I remember when i first started cutting R/W I walked up behind a co-worker ,I didnt have chaps on , his saw running he turns and just nips my pants very close to my manhood. I have always worn chaps since. The best tree guys you will ever see are the safest. Only a moron would laugh at someone being safe.


----------



## 1953greg (Dec 19, 2006)

dont use them while milling 

but always always when n the woods


----------



## aarcuda (Dec 19, 2006)

where do you get them? I need to buy some chaps.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 19, 2006)

Got mine from Baileys. They're all over, though, Husky and Stihl both sell them Google it and you'll get plenty of links.


----------



## buckwheat (Dec 19, 2006)

I believe OSHA has a study available that shows most chainsaw related accidents involve the thighs.


----------



## Sprig (Dec 19, 2006)

Gee thanks SRT-Tech, think I'll put the spaghetti dins off for a day or two (jk, jk, I loves spaghetti), I have a good mate who wasn't so lucky on his facial, he's alive but smiles kind funny. Yup on the upper leg cuts, yup on PPE. My one time fight with a saw was upper left thigh and I got off easy with 7 ragged stitches, the one day I wasn't wearing my chaps :bang: and using a big ol' dolmar, could have been far worse as I was doing a plunge cut with the saw on its side (hand away from the brake) *cringe*. Someone has 'misplaced' my half chaps and I do not intend to cut without another pair on hand (body). Buy it, use it, along with all the other gear, life is too short as it is to be muckin' about without it. Just to say, I am far more nervous using a little screamer with a short bar (well maybe not nervous but extra-extra cautious) than the bigger saws I've had the pleasure to run, and no matter what I use am always aware to stay 'outta the bite zone', being aware of where the tip is too, and that goes for any high tension rigging when yarding things. Complacency kills. As far as I am concerned there is no such thing as too safe. My 0.02$ worth fer the afternoon.


 and stay safe gents! Santa will and others will be very happy with ya!


----------



## kevinj (Dec 19, 2006)

*BLOOD-and-GUTS*

:jawdrop: OUCH !!!
After seeing the pics from SRT-TECH, I dont think I'll go without chaps again!! Thanks for the post.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for a great thread and even better posts.  
Total PPE before I cut wood again. I have always been particular about protecting my ears but this thread gives new meaning to the rest of my body parts!


----------



## CertifiedFunds (Dec 19, 2006)

I will get me a pair!


----------



## Big Woody (Dec 19, 2006)

When I see guys cuttin wood wearing chaps I always ask them if they didn't use to be in that band "Village People" :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tawilson (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm also going to get one of those shirts Stihl makes with the protection in the shoulders and arms.
Caution, nasty pic.


----------



## highpower (Dec 19, 2006)

I had already been looking at chaps and this thread made up my mind to buy. There are so many brands out there does anyone have a recommendation on brands they like better as far as fit and easy to put on. I am only a weekend warrior but I cut by myself and don't like the sight of blood. Especially mine.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 19, 2006)

highpower said:


> I had already been looking at chaps and this thread made up my mind to buy. There are so many brands out there does anyone have a recommendation on brands they like better as far as fit and easy to put on. I am only a weekend warrior but I cut by myself and don't like the sight of blood. Especially mine.



I'm still awaiting the WP chaps I ordered from Baileys. Amicks has the Husky chaps, but one size only, and I'm a little guy. I think the WP chaps came in 3 sizes. I'll post on the fit and comfort after I get them.


----------



## highpower (Dec 19, 2006)

zemmo said:


> I'm still awaiting the WP chaps I ordered from Baileys. Amicks has the Husky chaps, but one size only, and I'm a little guy. I think the WP chaps came in 3 sizes. I'll post on the fit and comfort after I get them.




It looks like the Bailey chaps are 4 layers and the Husky brand are 6 if it makes a difference. Is there a web site where they have tested the different brands? They all seem to be UL approved.


----------



## Sprig (Dec 20, 2006)

zemmo said:


> I'd like to know how you did it! I'm afraid I'm already plenty old, if I was still a kid I wouldn't use chaps, and would ride motorcycles in cut-offs and t-shirts. It's just that I can envision all SORTS of ways to screw up with a saw, but none of them put the cutters in my leg (maybe my foot).


You'd be surprized how easy it is and the variety of dynamics, top on my list would be moving around in brush (or a wood pile for that matter) without engadging the brake first, wot, to move to another piece and catching the tip on almost anything, sure enough will eventualy fling that sucker at you. Think hard now. You carry your hands at about upper thigh level (there are some exceptions to this of course, they cut their ankles) so a saw in the hands of a caffine addled hot-shot limbing (where many accidents happen) with the saw angle every-which-way can, when mixed with inattention, lead to all sorts of gruesomeness (is that even a word lol), lets just not do it man!
GAH! The biggest cause of kickback imo (and I do stand to be corrected as usual), and the deadliest, is when people do not pay attention to what is behind what the are cutting and catch their bar tip (this can also be applied to cutting logs larger than bar size, use common sense to size the cut down (example, start by cutting the far side from the top, dawgs in, and going till the tip is close to the bottom, then pull back and start your main cut) and not have the tip in fresh wood if ya don't have to), having done this several times I can attest to the incredible power of kickback, and that had I been in the wrong stance or in the bite, my helmet would not have saved me face or shoulder, or leg. Don't know iffin I expressed this right for you to get the idea but not paying attention and not listening to the common sense of others is enough for me to walk away from a job, I'll toss a diaper and a roll of duct-tape by the lunch pail on the way out........never really had to do that, I can be fairly persuasive when need be,  

Regards to all and very best of the season to you and your's!

Serge


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 20, 2006)

Sprig said:


> a diaper and a roll of duct-tape



That would make a pretty good dressing for a large wound wouldn't it. I never thought of that.

Ian


----------



## Engineeringnerd (Dec 20, 2006)

*Got two pairs*

When I hit the woods I look like an orange Storm Trooper. 

I read some stats a while back that the _average_ chainsaw accident requires 104 stitches. Ouch!

I use Labonville chaps whenever I cut. They have 6 layers of Kevlar and are open in the back, so they provide some ventilation. I think Labonville has been in this business longer than anyone else and claim they sell more of these than others. I found them to be the rare example of providing the best quality at the best price ($49). Here's a link.

http://labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=5

If you order them, make sure you understand the length is from the belt to the bottom of the chaps, not an inseam measurement like a pair of jeans. You really should protect yourself from your waist to the top of your ankle. I did make a minor modification to my chaps, adding a strap and buckle behind the knee (being careful to not sew into the protective material in any way). No getting around the fact they are hot if the weather is above 60F, even with the backs open. I always carry a spare pair to offer to my comrads (they rarely use them) and insist my boys wear them if cutting. 

I also wear Labonville's Kevlar boots and usually a Peltor helmet with muffs and screen. I often use the face shield, but I don't think it offers much protection against cuts as it is very thin. I think the screen is mainly intended to keep chips out of your face and eyes. In any case I always wear glasses to protect my eyes. If I'm not felling and it is hot I will sometimes use inner ear hearing protection and loose the helmet. 

I have an Elvex protective vest with cut protection in the shoulders. The vest is really hot and given I live in Georgia, I often don't wear it unless the weather is cold or I'm doing overhead cutting.


----------



## Rivet Watcher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Pickaroon*

SRT - Where'd you get dat? I want one.:jawdrop:


----------



## aarcuda (Dec 20, 2006)

Im buying some laborville chaps today! thanks for the link!


----------



## zemmo (Dec 20, 2006)

Sprig said:


> You'd be surprized how easy it is and the variety of dynamics, top on my list would be moving around in brush (or a wood pile for that matter) without engadging the brake first, wot, to move to another piece and catching the tip on almost anything, sure enough will eventualy fling that sucker at you. Think hard now. You carry your hands at about upper thigh level (there are some exceptions to this of course, they cut their ankles) so a saw in the hands of a caffine addled hot-shot limbing (where many accidents happen) with the saw angle every-which-way can, when mixed with inattention, lead to all sorts of gruesomeness (is that even a word lol), lets just not do it man!
> GAH! The biggest cause of kickback imo (and I do stand to be corrected as usual), and the deadliest, is when people do not pay attention to what is behind what the are cutting and catch their bar tip (this can also be applied to cutting logs larger than bar size, use common sense to size the cut down (example, start by cutting the far side from the top, dawgs in, and going till the tip is close to the bottom, then pull back and start your main cut) and not have the tip in fresh wood if ya don't have to), having done this several times I can attest to the incredible power of kickback, and that had I been in the wrong stance or in the bite, my helmet would not have saved me face or shoulder, or leg. Don't know iffin I expressed this right for you to get the idea but not paying attention and not listening to the common sense of others is enough for me to walk away from a job, I'll toss a diaper and a roll of duct-tape by the lunch pail on the way out........never really had to do that, I can be fairly persuasive when need be,
> 
> Regards to all and very best of the season to you and your's!
> ...



Yo, Sprig, that's good. I'm off for another day of cutting today, have really been thinking about safety since I'm out by myself. Thanks for the details.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Dec 20, 2006)

Husky helm and their Pro tech pants very comfortable 
Meindl Logging boots with steel toe and chainsaw protection ,,,
I just use regular gloves, I tested a pair with protection but they were just to bulky for me !
I always use my ppe I'm on my second pair of pants :help: 

Stay safe !!!
/K


----------



## 046 (Dec 20, 2006)

they've got this helmet for $24... any good?

Helmet System
SKU: 570H
Weight: 2 lbs

Gripo 6 point ratchet pivot adjustable suspension logging helmet. Includes helmet, suspension, 30 db ear muffs, and visor. More details...

Price: $23.95

http://labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=47&idproduct=125



engineeringnerd said:


> When I hit the woods I look like an orange Storm Trooper.
> 
> I read some stats a while back that the _average_ chainsaw accident requires 104 stitches. Ouch!
> 
> ...


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Dec 20, 2006)

046 I would buy a Peltor helmet, topnotch stuff 
very comfortable and you change muffs on them with different dampening !
I think Stihls helmet is a Peltor helm, much more comfy then huskys ,,,,


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I did it. Ordered Labonville chaps, and a Peltor helmet from Bailey's. I added some felling wedges and the Douglas Dent book for some good winter reading and lesson learning. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Dec 20, 2006)

Good for you !!
you wont regret it if an accident occurs


----------



## kevinj (Dec 20, 2006)

Another good idea, is to bring a couple unopened Kotex napkins. Just in case of a serious injury. They're sanitary, and hold alot of blood. (So I'm told).


----------



## 046 (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks, I'll go try on the stihl helmet for $49 at dealer.

what about the stihl protective shirts? dealer wants $63, any good?
http://www.stihl.us/apparel/features_shirt.html

what's everyone else using in the way of protective shirts/jacket?

man... I'm going to look like really funny when all this comes in. 
much better to look funny and be safe!




SWE#Kipp said:


> 046 I would buy a Peltor helmet, topnotch stuff
> very comfortable and you change muffs on them with different dampening !
> I think Stihls helmet is a Peltor helm, much more comfy then huskys ,,,,


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 20, 2006)

Rivet Watcher said:


> SRT - Where'd you get dat? I want one.:jawdrop:



Lee Valley Tools. only thing you'll need to do is "rehang" the pick part, and drive in some penny nails into the wedge to keep it in. oh and linseed oil the entrie thing.


----------



## asb151 (Dec 20, 2006)

046 said:


> thanks, I'll go try on the stihl helmet for $49 at dealer.
> 
> what about the stihl protective shirts? dealer wants $63, any good?
> http://www.stihl.us/apparel/features_shirt.html
> ...



I wear this husky shirt on occasion. Short sleeve.


----------



## rxe (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know if they are available in the US, but I use these:

http://www.abbeypro.co.uk/chainsaw-clothing/sip-freedom-clothing/showitem-FREE1.aspx

I used to have some Stihl equivalents, but they were so hot and heavy that I often skipped using them. The SIP trousers feel very comfortable, even in hot weather. I also use the Stihl gloves with a kevlar backed left hand, as well as the Peltor/Stihl helmet/shield/muffs combination. 

It is all too easy to slice your left leg with a saw. It happened to me with a small saw (Stihl 024) when I was cutting a bit of firewood. I didn't engage the brake before clearing something out of the way, and the next thing I knew, I had sliced my shin. No stitches, but still have the scar, and have (hopefully) learnt the lesson.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 20, 2006)

If anyone is interested, peltor is offering their helmet system with headphones that have a built in radio, much like their worktunes. I like to listen to music when I have my hearing protection, which is why I always use ear-muffs. 

http://www.peltor.com/peltor.com/comm_detail.cfm?prod_family=Worktunes&ind_prod_num=88024-00000001


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 20, 2006)

I dropped my Stihl helmet from 6 feet in the air on concrete and the swivel that holds the ear piece shattered. It's been an o.k. helmet but I haven't been impressed with the earmuff setup.


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 20, 2006)

Can a guy get parts for these helmets. I have a husky helmet with a broken ear muff swivel


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe you should stop throwing it at the cats when they're in your shop!


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 20, 2006)

I just realized we're related


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 20, 2006)

I feel naked if I don't cut with all the PPE on now. But I hope people realize that those chaps just help stop the chain fast, you can sill easily get cut.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 20, 2006)

rxe said:


> I don't know if they are available in the US, but I use these:
> 
> http://www.abbeypro.co.uk/chainsaw-clothing/sip-freedom-clothing/showitem-FREE1.aspx
> 
> ...



They don't seem to be available in the US. All the google links are uk.


----------



## 046 (Dec 21, 2006)

noticed that too... seems all the good protective gear is offered in UK. 

all we get a SUPER loud ORANGE stihl protective shirt. 
what would it hurt to offer protective gear that looks normal?

maybe I'm not looking in the right places...


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 21, 2006)

Well if you think about it the orange isnt all that bad.

Most of the time when we are gathering wood its close to hunting season....and I know the rule is never work alone, but allot of us do that too. Having on the bright orange could save your life if your lying on your back immobile and someone is looking for you.


----------



## Leebo (Dec 21, 2006)

zemmo said:


> They don't seem to be available in the US. All the google links are uk.



SIP pants are available from Sherrill, if that is what you were looking for.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 21, 2006)

Leebo said:


> SIP pants are available from Sherrill, if that is what you were looking for.



Hey, yeah. Seems these are actually a climbing pant, albeit chainsaw-protective. They look nice, but spendy. I'll see how hot my chaps are and how much money I have. 

http://gear.sherrilltree.com/iwwidb.pvx?;multi_item_submit


----------



## 046 (Dec 21, 2006)

already got a nice pair of black Stihl chaps. 

sure would like to find a normal looking protective shirt, similar to Husky shirt posted. only long sleeve. without paying shipping from UK preferably...

do have a pair of stihl protective gloves en route. may have to settle for that LOUD orange stihl shirt :taped:


----------



## GLM (Dec 31, 2006)

I have seen up close and personal ten feet from me that chap can save you from a major injury. They guy working with me was cutting a branch and when the saw came through the branch he lost his footing and slipped backwards with the saw hitting right on his thigh, the chaps went "Poof" stopping that chain so fast I could not believe it, he could not believe it either that he walked away unhurt, he had to take the chaps off because the saw was still atached to them, I also got to see a guy get the crotch cut out of his jeans when making a cut with the saw between his legs and the chain came off swung up and cut his jeans wide open, you should have seen the look on his face, :censored: looked like he saw a ghost as he shut the saw off and checked for damage lol, luckily he just missed getting himself and it only cost him a pair of pants I don't think chaps would have helped him but a close on just the same, I still tease him about that one ten years later and he no longer makes cuts between his feet! Jon


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 31, 2006)

I did get chaps from Labonville and very pleased with how they look and feel. Also ordered a Peltor helmet from Bailey's. Very comfortable and I like the way the visor and hearing protection are set up. It will be a while before I get to use my new PPE, but I don't regret the purchase.


----------



## highpower (Dec 31, 2006)

My chaps came yesterday but it's been raining all night so I can't cut. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 31, 2006)

*I have a pair os stihl chaps*

and for my 15 year old son I got him a pair of husky safety pants.. I figure he needs more protection than I do, if you know what I mean.


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 31, 2006)

Wore my Labonville chaps today - got them for Christmas. Very comfortable. 

Lets hope I never 'need' them. I wished the same thing about my motorcycle gear, but walked away from a high speed face plant thanks to my gear.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 31, 2006)

PA Plumber said:


> I did get chaps from Labonville and very pleased with how they look and feel. Also ordered a Peltor helmet from Bailey's. Very comfortable and I like the way the visor and hearing protection are set up. It will be a while before I get to use my new PPE, but I don't regret the purchase.



Good move. You won't regret it.


----------



## aokpops (Jan 1, 2007)

I never wore chaps for years .when my boy got old enough to cut. it was time to buy some chaps .


----------



## 046 (Jan 1, 2007)

stihl dealer called and my stihl protective gloves are in... 
have not picked them up yet, but they are a half mitten style. 

is anyone using that style glove with three fingers?


----------



## beelsr (Jan 1, 2007)

046 said:


> is anyone using that style glove with three fingers?



Never wore a pair of "chainsaw gloves" until last week. Was cruising through the hardware store that's also a dealer and they had their only pair on sale for $6. Pretty hard to pass up at that price.

Left hand is a mitten; right hand is a mitten for the middle/ring/pinky with a separate trigger finger - like a hunting glove.

Work fine if they fit your hand. The extra padding on the back of the left hand makes for a tighter fit between the top handle and the chain brake but it's unobjectionable to me...


----------



## asb151 (Jan 2, 2007)

046 said:


> stihl dealer called and my stihl protective gloves are in...
> have not picked them up yet, but they are a half mitten style.
> 
> is anyone using that style glove with three fingers?



Have not tried them but I am considering buying a pair. Let me know how you like them.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Jan 5, 2007)

B-Edwards said:


> Yes they can be a little warm but thats nice when its cold out. I remember when i first started cutting R/W I walked up behind a co-worker ,I didnt have chaps on , his saw running he turns and just nips my pants very close to my manhood. I have always worn chaps since. The best tree guys you will ever see are the safest. Only a moron would laugh at someone being safe.



True, Its better to be safe than sorry. Also,It wouldn't hurt to wear other safety gear. Did U get my reply ??


----------



## JAL (Jan 7, 2007)

Try these. It happened with a Jonsered 2171 saw with a 32" bar two days apart.

View attachment 43301


Would of made a real mess of my legs. I now wear chaps ALL the time!


----------



## sesmith (Jan 7, 2007)

engineeringnerd said:


> When I hit the woods I look like an orange Storm Trooper.
> 
> I read some stats a while back that the _average_ chainsaw accident requires 104 stitches. Ouch!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. I got my money's worth out of my chaps just yesterday. Nice cut across the left knee. The kevlar stalled the saw instantly. Not a scratch on me. It took a little while to unwind the kevlar from the clutch shaft, but not nearly as long as a trip to the e.r. would have taken. Now I need to order a new pair (the duct tape patch didn't stay on today).

Scott


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes when ever bucking or limbing on the ground only. Hate them for climbing.


----------



## bama (Jan 8, 2007)

I wear chaps, gloves, faceshield, and ear protection. After watching the doctor lift up my left kneecap to clean the woodchips out from underneath it, I will never be without them again. It also helps that I learned how to be a safer cutter. Anytime I think it is too uncomfortable, I just feel the groove in my kneecap and remember that I probably won't be so lucky the next time.


----------



## 046 (Jan 8, 2007)

finally had a chance to go by sthihl dealer to pick up gloves. 

they turned out to be mittens on left, right has one finger, thumb and mitten. 

too restrictive for my uses. give it back to sthil dealer and my $$ back. 
using kelvlar gloves instead.



asb151 said:


> Have not tried them but I am considering buying a pair. Let me know how you like them.


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah i wear mine lol been some times im glad i had em on....I have chap pants for when im in tree.... kelar boots also anything can go wrong and is always better safe then sorry........


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah i wear mine lol been some times im glad i had em on....I have chap pants for when im in trees
.... kelar boots also anything can go wrong and is always better safe then sorry........


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah i wear mine lol been some times im glad i had em on....I have chap pants for when im in trees
.... kelar boots also anything can go wrong and is always better safe then sorry........


----------



## asb151 (Jan 8, 2007)

046 said:


> finally had a chance to go by sthihl dealer to pick up gloves.
> 
> they turned out to be mittens on left, right has one finger, thumb and mitten.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!


----------



## TooTall999 (Jan 11, 2007)

After looking at pics and thinking about how long I've been lucky enough to not get hurt I broke down and ordered a set of Elvex chaps...been wearing head protection,boots and gloves..now I'll have my legs covered too


----------



## Booshcat (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats good to hear...now we wont have to worry about your member name going from TooTall to Leaner.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bama (Jan 11, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> After looking at pics and thinking about how long I've been lucky enough to not get hurt I broke down and ordered a set of Elvex chaps...been wearing head protection,boots and gloves..now I'll have my legs covered too



Whereabouts in MN are you? The arrowhead or the other side? I am way up in the NW corner.


----------



## TooTall999 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey bama...I'm in Warroad


----------



## goof008 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm getting a pair. I was cutting a few weeks back and the saw took longer to wind down then usual. Maybe it was the cold weather or what ever. I wasn't expecting the chain to still be spinning and as I turned, the chain cut thru my pants. Luckily for me I was wearing my double fronted Carhardt duck pants. I think that if I was only wearing jeans I'd be able to add a picture.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 12, 2007)

I 
was clearing after hurricane Ivan,never cut myself,20 years,and a friend gave me a pair as a gift as I left to do releif. I put them on to cover the bandage I used to stop the bleeding. I then threw chaps to the others that werent wearing them, they looked at me and I just said"Trust Me".worn them ever since.

Its like my dentist said when I said it was a pain to floss.

" Thats okay Rob, no problem. Just floss the ones you want to keep."


----------



## JohnH (Jan 12, 2007)

I wear them every day


----------



## Finnbear (Jan 13, 2007)

aarcuda said:


> where do you get them? I need to buy some chaps.



Any GOOD chainsaw shop should carry them.
Finnbear


----------



## STIHL-KID (Jan 14, 2007)

I showed my friend the forestry safety helmet by Peltor in the Bailey's catalog recently. He quickly laughed and said......."What the heck do you need that fancy thing for? "That's overkill on safety!" I looked at him and shook my head. I explained that the forestry helmet is for anybody (beginner to professional). He didn't really understand and it really didn't surprise me either. He usually only wears ear plugs and leather gloves......thats it! I'm guilty of not using chaps, which I'm looking to get some soon.


----------



## goof008 (Jan 14, 2007)

Not wanting to start a huge debate like which is better Stihl or Husky, but is there different qualities of chaps or will anything made for cutting due?


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 14, 2007)

goof008 said:


> Not wanting to start a huge debate like which is better Stihl or Husky, but is there different qualities of chaps or will anything made for cutting due?



I have a pair of oasafetey chaps and I think my brothers stihl chaps are alot better than mine.


----------



## TooTall999 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm waiting on a pair of Elvex chaps...due here on wednesday...I'll post as soon as I try 'em out


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 14, 2007)

When i started out using chaps they was hard to wear for a while, but you get used to them..I even give people around here some for getting fire wood in so they would be safer.


----------



## beelsr (Jan 16, 2007)

goof008 said:


> Not wanting to start a huge debate like which is better Stihl or Husky, but is there different qualities of chaps or will anything made for cutting due?



yes, not all chaps are the same. 
- are they long enough to cover into where your boot tops are
- do they wrap around at the bottom of the leg (this is nice but not all do)
- is the protective fabric high enough (to the waist) or does it start mid-thigh
- how many layers of fabric are there
- is the backing of the chaps slippery or does it have some grip to it so they don't twist around your leg as you move
- are there enough clips for the legs and do they clip tight enough so the caps aren't flapping around on you
- is the outer shell tough enough for your environment so it won't tear/snag

just some things that come to mind.


----------



## musch (Jan 16, 2007)

I recently got a pair of the Labonville full wrap chaps, and they are really rugged and still comfortable. 
If any of you guys are still looking, check em out.


----------



## Leebo (Jan 17, 2007)

musch said:


> I recently got a pair of the Labonville full wrap chaps, and they are really rugged and still comfortable.
> If any of you guys are still looking, check em out.



+1 on the Labonvilles. The selling point for me was the range of sizes. If you are tall, they can fit you.


----------



## goof008 (Jan 17, 2007)

I just went to the Labonville website....they do have a lot of sizes. I am looking at the full wrap as I usually use an old pair firefighter boots to cut in and I am hoping the full wrap will keep my boots from filling with chips! I found the best price on them is on the Labonville website.


----------



## Finnbear (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine are from Stihl and were available in 3 lengths IIRC. I'm 6'4" and the longest size fits pretty well. I got the orange ones fron Stihl with the full-wrap lower leg sections. I think I paid $60 or so for them a few years ago and I now won't cut without them.
Finnbear


----------



## 046 (Jan 17, 2007)

echoing what others have already said. 

it's a PITA when you first start wearing chaps, but gets to be second nature quick. now I feel funny cutting without chaps. 

can't comment about any other brand, but my sthil chaps goes on/off in about a minute.... faster if I hurry. 

fairly comfortable to wear and use. can't say the same about stihl chainsaw mitts. they shouldn't label them gloves. no description in stihl catalog. dealer was miffed too when they came in as mitts.


----------



## beelsr (Jan 18, 2007)

046 said:


> can't say the same about stihl chainsaw mitts. they shouldn't label them gloves. no description in stihl catalog. dealer was miffed too when they came in as mitts.



indeed! :deadhorse: 

i got mine for $6 because they sat on the shelf for 2 years... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TooTall999 (Jan 18, 2007)

Wore my chaps for a few hours today while cutting firewood.Once they were on and adjusted,I pretty much didn't notice them.The zipper pocket on the Elvex chaps is a nice touch,and overall the quality is pretty good.I'll be wearing them whenever I'm cutting now.


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 19, 2007)

Good deal.....


----------



## dhoganjr (Jan 19, 2007)

*Went an bought chaps*

After reading through this thread I went and bought a pair of stihl chaps yesterday. 

I only occasionally cut, so really hadn't thought about them before. I am 6'2" with a 36" inseam in jeans. I bought the orange 36" 6-ply apron chaps and they seem to fit well. Wore them for a couple of hours while cutting and didn't really notice they were there after about 10 minutes. They have 2 quick snap buckles on each leg and one at the waist, very easy to get on and off. Cost about $70 at the stihl dealer, the 9-ply was $83.

I will wear them when cutting from now on. Remember only takes a split second to change your life forever. And one trip to the ER would pay for them 4-5 times over.

Great Thread, should be required reading. Safety first, happy cutting!!!


----------



## SWI Don (Jan 19, 2007)

I got a set of the orange work safe chaps from Bailey's for Christmas. I like the fact that they have a heavy cordura facing on them so they are less likely to get tore up working amogst the buck brush and multiflora rose that inhabits my dad's timber.

Don


----------



## dhoganjr (Jan 20, 2007)

The Stihl ones I got also have the Cordura outer covering, nice feature. Will also cut down on thorns going through you pants.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 20, 2007)

*Don't Forget the Aid Kit*

Now that we're all on the same page for PPE --about time--don't forget that little pocket in the chaps for the Kotex pad :hmm3grin2orange: . The only first aid kit you'll need along with duct tape to hold it on. 
Was there ever a question that chaps are needed by real men ? How about full PPE ? 
Yes, yes, yes: I know it's not a "tampon" , kids :biggrinbounce2: . Please don't start that one up again :deadhorse: . Puuulleeeeseeee


----------



## osb_mail (Jan 20, 2007)

*I wear chaps almost every time I cut.*

I really like them they keep bar oil and wood chips off my pants . I bought my dad a pair for Christmas . The only time I don t were them when I forget to grab them . Hey SRT where did you get that picture of the guy with the face injury . I think it might be my uncle . He took a chainsaw to the face a few years ago it looks alot him . I am not sure though I just saw him after he got sewed up . I also think that some of these chap makers ought to give the guy who start thread some commission . I have seen like 10 different people saying that they going to or did buy a pair .One more thing really don t like the fact that some places that sell chainsaws don't sell proper PPE. It is not small shops they usually have them but some big stores have chainsaws but no chaps . I know most people run saws alot or for a living don t buy there chainsaws form these big store s , but think the homeowner and weekend cutters should have same chance to buy PPE as a pro cutter .


----------



## Finnbear (Jan 21, 2007)

osb_mail said:


> One more thing really don't like the fact that some places that sell chainsaws don't sell proper PPE. It is not small shops they usually have them but some big stores have chainsaws but no chaps . I know most people run saws alot or for a living don't buy there chainsaws form these big store s , but think the homeowner and weekend cutters should have same chance to buy PPE as a pro cutter .



The homeowner and weekend cutters are the ones who NEED the PPE the most as they are the least experienced and the most likely to injure themselves. The number of injuries per hours of saw operation are highest with this class of users. And you are right, I wonder everytime I go to Lowes, Home Depot, Tractor Supply, etc. why they don't sell PPE. With the right marketing they could sell $100 worth of PPE to every yuppie chainsaw buyer and help keep our insurance rates down at the same time.
Finnbear


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 21, 2007)

I seen lowes around here that does sell ppe.....Most fire wood cutters prolly doesn't know but the ppe...Everyone should use ppe not just fire wood cutters.,,,


----------



## musch (Jan 21, 2007)

Finnbear said:


> The homeowner and weekend cutters are the ones who NEED the PPE the most as they are the least experienced and the most likely to injure themselves. The number of injuries per hours of saw operation are highest with this class of users. And you are right, I wonder everytime I go to Lowes, Home Depot, Tractor Supply, etc. why they don't sell PPE. With the right marketing they could sell $100 worth of PPE to every yuppie chainsaw buyer and help keep our insurance rates down at the same time.
> Finnbear



Actually, there are studies that show that early on, accident rates are pretty high.
As people get accustomed to the equipment, and versed in the potential dangers, they work productively, and carefully, and accident rates are low.
Then complacency sets in, and accident rates go BACK UP as methods become routine, shortcuts get taken, and safety gets lax.
Just to say that all of us always need to keep our wits about us.


----------



## Finnbear (Jan 21, 2007)

Lonnie said:


> Everyone should use ppe not just fire wood cutters.,,,



I'll second that.
Finnbear


----------



## TooTall999 (Jan 21, 2007)

Finnbear said:


> The homeowner and weekend cutters are the ones who NEED the PPE the most as they are the least experienced and the most likely to injure themselves. The number of injuries per hours of saw operation are highest with this class of users.



Not completely true,far too many "experienced.professional" operators become complacent,which is the leading cause of injuries.Also,statisticaly,the person who spends more time running a chainsaw is more likely to suffer an injury from it.I never owned or used chaps before last week,but I bought a pair and will use them.I figured the longer I went without safety gear,the more I was pushing my luck.


----------



## livewire (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't own a pair of chaps but I absolutely know I need a pair. I catch myself taking my chainsaw for granted when I'm doing a bunch of cutting (the zone?). I had 1 close call where I tripped that would have done serious shin damage luckily I just tore up my carharts.

Since then, I've been a little over-careful almost to the point of dangerous. Like a person that drives toooooo carefully. Buying and wearing chaps will make me less flinchy and protects my "nethers". Definately a good investment.


----------



## osb_mail (Jan 22, 2007)

*PPE at big box stores*

Yes Lowes around here sells chaps to . But only have one pair in stock at any given time same with TSC. Home Depot has none . Also don't know if your ever day homeowner would even no what they do and how they work . I know the lady that does all our safety meetings does not . I have herd her call chainsaw chap leather chaps many times . And when asked at a safety meeting why should I were chaps ? what do they do when hit with a saw ? the reply was they help you not get hurt .I can remember one time I was talking with guy fellow employee about chaps . He was new to world of chainsaws and said he like wearing chaps . Quot '' Shoot I bumped my leg with the saw a couple times today and it did nothing ''. So I explained that they do not to deflect a saw they are to stop or slow it down when you break the outer layer .That also hitting your leg couple times a day is really not good maybe you should gets some better footing or something . I guess the saw had not been sharpened or running at a real low speed when it bumped his leg .


----------



## osb_mail (Jan 22, 2007)

*PPE at big box stores*

Yes Lowes around here sells chaps to . But only have one pair in stock at any given time same with TSC. Home Depot has none . Also don't know if your ever day homeowner would even no what they do and how they work . I know the lady that does all our safety meetings does not . I have herd her call chainsaw chap leather chaps many times . And when asked at a safety meeting why should I were chaps ? what do they do when hit with a saw ? the reply was they help you not get hurt .I can remember one time I was talking with guy fellow employee about chaps . He was new to world of chainsaws and said he like wearing chaps . Quot '' Shoot I bumped my leg with the saw a couple times today and it did nothing ''. So I explained that they do not to deflect a saw they are to stop or slow it down when you break the outer layer .That also hitting your leg couple times a day is really not good maybe you should gets some better footing or something . I guess the saw had not been sharpened or running at a real low speed when it bumped his leg .


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Jan 22, 2007)

*chaps*



highpower said:


> I had already been looking at chaps and this thread made up my mind to buy. There are so many brands out there does anyone have a recommendation on brands they like better as far as fit and easy to put on. I am only a weekend warrior but I cut by myself and don't like the sight of blood. Especially mine.



i use a pair of husqvarna chaps,and to be honest ,they really are'nt that uncomfortable.


----------



## TooTall999 (Jan 22, 2007)

highpower said:


> I had already been looking at chaps and this thread made up my mind to buy. There are so many brands out there does anyone have a recommendation on brands they like better as far as fit and easy to put on. I am only a weekend warrior but I cut by myself and don't like the sight of blood. Especially mine.



I bought the Elvex chaps,$54.95 + shipping...Labonville,Bailey's,Stihl,Husky..all look equally good.


----------



## BC_Logger (Jan 23, 2007)

I got cocky once and didn't ware the chaps ......learned my lesson :taped: :stupid: 

my recommendation is to all ways ware the gear even if its for a short cut


----------



## MALogger (Jan 23, 2007)

I work in the woods by myself almost everyday, I wear full ppe and carry a personal first aid kit from labonville. If you get hurt the first aid kit sitting in your truck, won't do you much good if you can't get to it.

I hit my left leg once just above the knee, 372xp wide open. I can tell you this stuff works after that incident all I had to do was replace a pair of sawpants (which my wife yelled at me for wrecking a $75 pair of pants) but no trip to the hospital.

Be safe out there!


----------



## JAM (Jan 27, 2007)

*Chaps*



zemmo said:


> No picture necessary, I have a good imagination. That's why I ordered the chaps to begin with. I'm curious how one cuts oneself on the leg with a saw, though, it kinda doesn't seem like something that's very likely to happen. And of course it doesn't happen very often, or there'd be groups like MASC (mothers against sick chainsawing). But I know it COULD happen, I ride motorcycles too, and nearly always wear my helmet and Aerostich. Like I say, I have a good imagination, and in the case of motorcycles, also have the memory of sliding along on my face, inside my full-face helmet, and not feeling a thing. W/o a helmet, I wouldn't have a nose...



It's real easy and quite fast too! Amazing how fast the Kevlar from the pants winds up in the saw and stops things from turning and cutting saving various parts you might want to keep. I can't say enough about ppe in general and don't forget the hardhat. I had a shoulder seperated by a branch that hit my hardhat first, A little bit of a headache but no hole in the 'ol noggin.


----------



## goof008 (Jan 27, 2007)

Jam, Sorry to hear about the shoulder! I'm healing from having my separation fixed last Monday!! My cutting is done for a while, but my shopping isn't! 

Everyone: How do the chaps hold up to burrs and sticky seeds? I can't seem to walk in the woods without coming out covered in them. I actually had to throw out a fleece sweatshirt because it was so full that my fingers where sore of picking them off and I still had most of it to go. Also, if you do have an accident, how to repair the chaps...duct tape?


----------



## Big Woody (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't wear chaps but I'm pretty chapped right now.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 27, 2007)

goof008 said:


> Everyone: How do the chaps hold up to burrs and sticky seeds? I can't seem to walk in the woods without coming out covered in them. I actually had to throw out a fleece sweatshirt because it was so full that my fingers where sore of picking them off and I still had most of it to go. Also, if you do have an accident, how to repair the chaps...duct tape?





Very well, and you ussually don't end up with them stuck in you!!


----------



## TooTall999 (Jan 27, 2007)

goof008 said:


> Jam, Sorry to hear about the shoulder! I'm healing from having my separation fixed last Monday!! My cutting is done for a while, but my shopping isn't!
> 
> Everyone: If you do have an accident, how to repair the chaps...duct tape?



You don't repair them...if they get cut and the fibers do their job,it's time for a new pair.Way easier to replace the chaps than to repair/replace the leg.


----------



## Safetylady (Feb 3, 2007)

*An alternative to chaps*

There are several variations of "saw pants" they are made of the same chainsaw resistant material. Stihl makes a good looking set. Also, there are jeans out there you can insert kevlar or other material. Leg protection has saved me more than once, espically when fatigued.


----------



## Griffbm3 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Just happened to me...*

Just last week I posted about the importance of buying PPE for someone who wrote about buying a new saw. I nipped my left leg with the tip of my top handle saw while limbing at the END of the day. Fatigue and carelessness was to blame. Thanks to the chaps, I got a little bruise and no big damage. Besides it would've been really embarrassing to explain the injury to my friends in the hospital. I haven't tried the chainsaw pants yet, but they look better than years past. Have a great day.

Jason


----------



## 046 (Feb 3, 2007)

scored a new Peltor helmet and sthil protective shirt. this along with my sthil chaps and Kevlar gloves gives me solid protection.


----------



## treemendous (Feb 3, 2007)

Ounce of prevention better than a pound of cure. Specially since chainsaw removes flesh not just cutting it. I've been known to buck the odd log without but generally all the time. Especially on a pile of logs, how many times have I slipped a little!
Good on ya for getting the gear, looks professional too.
It's not manly being injured and on the couch is it?


----------



## BC_Logger (Feb 3, 2007)

i would rather be safe than sorry. Here when you see men / women bucking or falling there all ways wearing full pants or the buckle front type 

  :help:


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 4, 2007)

BC_Logger said:


> i would rather be safe than sorry. Here when you see men / women bucking or falling there all ways wearing full pants or the buckle front type
> 
> :help:


 Same here BC Logger we have to have chaps.kavler boot.hard hat with ear muffs.and a shield.with safty glassess on under the shield while falling tree in the timber buisnes....What gets me is when i was cutting for asplunda(spelled dat not right) didn't need the kavler boot or some kinda leg ppe when up in a tree,...


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 22, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Well I did it. Ordered Labonville chaps, and a Peltor helmet from Bailey's. I added some felling wedges and the Douglas Dent book for some good winter reading and lesson learning. :greenchainsaw:



I'm dredging up this old thread because I got hit with the saw this past week. Hemlock limb threw the saw into my leg. I felt/saw it start to happen and tried to keep the saw from moving, but no way. 3" gash in my chaps and the material inside stopped the chain. I'm sure I would have had a few stitches at the very least.

New chaps will be ordered on Monday.


----------



## livewire (Apr 22, 2007)

*Good Example!*



PA Plumber said:


> I'm dredging up this old thread because I got hit with the saw this past week. Hemlock limb threw the saw into my leg. I felt/saw it start to happen and tried to keep the saw from moving, but no way. 3" gash in my chaps and the material inside stopped the chain. I'm sure I would have had a few stitches at the very least.
> 
> New chaps will be ordered on Monday.




Close call averted by the use of PPE! 

 

Thank you for posting it, PA Plumber!!!


----------



## JAM (Apr 22, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I'm dredging up this old thread because I got hit with the saw this past week. Hemlock limb threw the saw into my leg. I felt/saw it start to happen and tried to keep the saw from moving, but no way. 3" gash in my chaps and the material inside stopped the chain. I'm sure I would have had a few stitches at the very least.
> 
> New chaps will be ordered on Monday.



PPE is the best purchase a person can make. Good job!


----------



## bassman (Apr 23, 2007)

my friend works for the city and if you are seen with a saw and no chaps you are fired on the spot....
why?????????
well 9 years ago a guy that worked there got cut not all that bad on his shin at work trimming trees at a site.
6 weeks later he lost his left leg due to infection and got a huge payout from insurance .
I dont where them cause i cut about a cord a year .
but the other day my stihl dealer had a pair on sale so i am thinking it is not a bad idea.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Apr 23, 2007)

bassman said:


> I dont where them cause i cut about a cord a year .
> but the other day my stihl dealer had a pair on sale so i am thinking it is not a bad idea.



You won't regret it if you buy and use the chaps/pants the day an accident happens 

The good thing here in Sweden is that all pro's are required to were ppe so most homeowner use it as well to look more like a pro which I think is a good thing in this case !!!

/Kristoffer


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 23, 2007)

bassman said:


> I dont where them cause i cut about a cord a year .



You can cut your leg badly enough to DIE just cutting a half cord.


----------



## blis (Apr 23, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> You won't regret it if you buy and use the chaps/pants the day an accident happens
> 
> The good thing here in Sweden is that all pro's are required to were ppe so most homeowner use it as well to look more like a pro which I think is a good thing in this case !!!
> 
> /Kristoffer



Here all pro's and most homeowners wear ppe even thou it isnt required...


----------



## VelvetFoot (Apr 27, 2007)

I have read that chaps won't stop an electric saw because of the torque. I was using my electric saw yesterday and was thinking to be extra careful because the chain doesn't stop for a fairly long time when you turn the switch off. In fact, even when resting against a log it will still go for a while (inertia). I've read that some electrics now have a brake that stops the chain when the switch is turned off.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have gotten so used to mine I don't even notice them being there. I have only been using for about a month now. 

In addition to the safety aspect I also bought them for general leg protection when working around the cut wood (loading/splitting/stacking). I hate it when a chunk gets overly familiar with my shins. Haven't gotten a "ding" from the blocks since I started wearing them. Kinda nice finishing up a work stint without blood dripping from a scrape. I had originally planned to get some soccer shin guards for that use but the chaps do the job just fine.

Harry K


----------



## ADAMH (Apr 27, 2007)

I wear a pair of Sthil chaps..100% of the time when using a chain saw..regardless of how hot it is..it has 100% saved me from some leg cuts...


when you are tired from cutting for a few hours...and you get lazy...and hot...thats when you need the chaps..... it only takes a second of the chain hitting your leg to gash it...and it happens...


----------



## logbutcher (Apr 28, 2007)

*Is the Pope German ?*

This IS a joke...no ??? 

Put this in the category of " ready, fire, aim ":monkey: :monkey: :help: 

This is not a question people..........................:angry2:


----------



## Ductape (Apr 28, 2007)

Plus..... lets face it, i look sexier in chaps anyway !


----------



## livewire (Apr 28, 2007)

Ductape said:


> Plus..... lets face it, i look sexier in chaps anyway !




Posting pics to prove this point might give you one more red box.


----------



## Ductape (Apr 28, 2007)

I know ! I'm so well respected around here !!


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 28, 2007)

livewire said:


> Posting pics to prove this point might give you one more red box.


----------



## .aspx (May 2, 2007)

I bought chaps as soon as I started using chainsaws. I don't mind them at all. I do have a confession though:

When I first bought them they looked too new so I wiped down my bar oil and greasy sawdust mixture with them and then smeared them in the dirt to give them a little patina. You know, more of a seasoned look! I didn't want to look like the guy on the ski slopes that has brand new gear with the tags still on them. 

Shhhhhh! Do not tell anyone. 

Aside from saving your legs (and life) they are great for working on hillsides that have a lot of sticker bushes!


----------



## logbutcher (May 3, 2007)

*Oh Myyyy !!*



.aspx said:


> *Aside from saving your legs (and life) they are great for working on hillsides that have a lot of sticker bushes![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I think I'm in Love:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## smokechase II (May 3, 2007)

*no chaps Thigh Injury*

Pretty bad cut. You might not want to look.

No reason for chaps?


----------



## redprospector (May 3, 2007)

smokechase II said:


> Pretty bad cut. You might not want to look.
> 
> No reason for chaps?



Whew, I bet that will feel better, when it quits hurning (if it ever does).

Andy


----------



## logbutcher (May 5, 2007)

*How Many Stitches ?*



smokechase II said:


> Pretty bad cut. You might not want to look.
> 
> No reason for chaps?



We told you not to cut nude :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

The time I cut without chaps, tiny 136 saw, up a tree, hot summer day. Just missed the patella, 8 expensive stitches in the $$$ emergency room. The ER nurses and SWMBO got a big kick out of the tears in my eyes when they ripped ( "you want it off fast or slow") the tape and hair off my leg. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Shipper50 (May 11, 2007)

*Chaps and me*

I never thought I would write this for someone to read. But after running a saw off and on for over 20 years and not wearing chaps, it happened today.

I was using my 460 with a 24 inch bar and was cutting a downed locust tree my neighbor had put on the ground yesterday. I was cutting the tree to firewood size and turned the saw to my left as I always do when I am done with a cut.

I felt the saw bump my leg and the next thing I knew the bar had my chaps wrapped around the chain and the saw had stopped. I will admit I dont have that much experience with a bigger saw and bigger bar. I used to use my 034 with a 20 on it. 

So I had no injury to my leg, the chaps are still use able as they only have a 7 inch gash in them. So yes I wear chaps and dont have any cuts or injury thanks to them. 

Shipper


----------



## asb151 (May 11, 2007)

Shipper50 said:


> I never thought I would write this for someone to read. But after running a saw off and on for over 20 years and not wearing chaps, it happened today.
> 
> I was using my 460 with a 24 inch bar and was cutting a downed locust tree my neighbor had put on the ground yesterday. I was cutting the tree to firewood size and turned the saw to my left as I always do when I am done with a cut.
> 
> ...



Shipper50, glad to see you are OK!

You should throw those chaps away. They served their purpose. Get news ones now that they have been cut.


----------



## 046 (May 11, 2007)

ordered yesterday a 10 layer kevlar custom made to order chaps. labonville

http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=14&idproduct=406


----------



## ericjeeper (May 11, 2007)

*Shipper*

Gald the chaps worked as designed.. beats stitches any day aye?


----------



## beelsr (May 12, 2007)

Shipper50 said:


> I never thought I would write this for someone to read. But after running a saw off and on for over 20 years and not wearing chaps, it happened today.
> 
> I was using my 460 with a 24 inch bar and was cutting a downed locust tree my neighbor had put on the ground yesterday. I was cutting the tree to firewood size and turned the saw to my left as I always do when I am done with a cut.
> 
> ...



If any of the protective material came out of the chaps, the particular layer it came from is compromised. 

Here's a little game to play:
Open up the cut in the nylon and see how many layers have been "used".
Count how may are left to protect the next hit.
Go look up the deductible on an emergency room visit.
Place your order for new chaps... opcorn:


----------



## Bass (May 12, 2007)

my new saw scares the bejesus out of me so i got a new set of chaps and a helemt yesterday - gonna use them all day today cleaning my lot, felling dead trees and bucking firewood


----------



## Shipper50 (May 12, 2007)

beelsr said:


> If any of the protective material came out of the chaps, the particular layer it came from is compromised.
> 
> Here's a little game to play:
> Open up the cut in the nylon and see how many layers have been "used".
> ...



I can count the layers that came out as most of them are laying in my garage. I get the message from you guys that I should just buy new ones and throw the old ones away.

I will see if I can find another bargain on Ebay as I did with these. $50 shipped was better than $100's on doctor bills. 

Shipper


----------



## beelsr (May 12, 2007)

Shipper50 said:


> I can count the layers that came out as most of them are laying in my garage. I get the message from you guys that I should just buy new ones and throw the old ones away.
> 
> I will see if I can find another bargain on Ebay as I did with these. $50 shipped was better than $100's on doctor bills.
> 
> Shipper



Labonville. They're a sponsor here. Good product and good people. 

Keep the one good leg. You can double up the left leg when you start running a race saw...


----------



## smokechase II (May 12, 2007)

*bar safety*

Shipper50:

I think any reasonable person would agree that we all are a little less of a sawyer when we change equipment.

Even just a four inch longer bar messes with us a little.

Glad they worked.


----------



## Gologit (May 12, 2007)

beelsr said:


> Labonville. They're a sponsor here. Good product and good people.
> 
> Keep the one good leg. You can double up the left leg when you start running a race saw...



 Double them up on the left leg? Good idea! The left leg on my chaps always has more wear and tear than the right so when I wear out a pair I'll just save the right leg and double 'em up on the left side.


----------



## redprospector (May 12, 2007)

Doubling up the left leg, now that's a good idea.
Don't throw the chaps away, start a trophy wall in your work shop. That way you'll never forget.

Andy


----------



## beelsr (May 12, 2007)

boboak said:


> Double them up on the left leg? Good idea! The left leg on my chaps always has more wear and tear than the right so when I wear out a pair I'll just save the right leg and double 'em up on the left side.



Yeah, I come up with a good one every once in a while...  

Just make sure you stitch it on the seams, where it's already sewn...


----------



## SinglerM (May 13, 2007)

*Full PPE*

I wear all of my PPE. 
The helmet w/faceshield, and hearing protection, gloves, chaps and steel tor boots.
I bought it all at the sametime I bought my first saw. So it's been habit from day one.
I don't wear the chaps if I'm climbing, though. But I'm not doing that as often as I'm on the ground.

I'm a machinist, welder and recently been to aircraft sheetmetal school. So wearing PPE has been ingrained in me due to always working in a shop environment.

Mitch


----------



## SawTroll (May 13, 2007)

I wear everything, except the head gear and protective gloves - unless when needed........:monkey: :monkey:
Here is Witchy, with more PPE, and the MS361:




manual said:


> Looks like you two are going to have to have more long nights with fires and less cutting.


----------



## Esbjug (May 13, 2007)

I always wear safety boots and trousers when operating the saw. Goggles when bucking and full head gear helmet when felling / working in the forest. I had dry branches falling down on me several times, and thanks to the helmet if had no injuries. Ear protectors with radio is nice too!


----------



## SawTroll (May 13, 2007)

Esbjug said:


> ... Ear protectors with radio is nice too!



Nope, keeps you from hearing what is going on.......


We cut mostly birch, so the head gear isn't really needed......

The protective boots and trousers are mandatory, everything else is "according to circumstances".....


----------



## Lou (May 16, 2007)

begleytree said:


> As a general rule I don't wear them, but sometimes I get this odd feeling that I've learned to trust and I'll wear them then.
> -Ralph




You hear the voices too?  Someday we'll talk in private. Every time I feel a strange tingle I get alert, Saved multitude of speeding tickets in earlier times.


----------



## MRCONRAN (May 16, 2007)

*voices???*

My doctor asked me about carrying a gun all the time. I told him not to worry 7 out of 10 voices in my head tell me it's wrong to shoot people.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## .aspx (May 16, 2007)

If nothing else, less stickers in your legs!


----------



## .aspx (May 16, 2007)




----------

